# bei meinem specialized fuse 2 knackt was



## Jumper Nr.25 (22. April 2009)

Hey Leute,
Könnt ihr mir helfen 
ich hba mir gestern mein neues specialized fudse 2 gekauf und war heute auch fahren uals ich einen bunny hop gemacht hab  kanckte noch nichts aber als ich mein hinterrad hochgezoge hab knackte es aus dem lenkkopflager bereich 
bitte  hilft mir


----------



## gmozi (22. April 2009)

Geh halt in den laden und lass es überprüfen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (22. April 2009)

gnaaah,es gibt oben nen thread für allgemeine fragen und nebenbei ist einfach dein steuersatz locker denk ich.


----------



## qam (22. April 2009)

Da macht man extra so einen schönen Thread auf und dann...


----------



## Stirni (22. April 2009)

...fehlen die leute die lesen können.


----------



## RISE (22. April 2009)

Wenn die Geräusche vom Steuerrohr kommen, dann überprüfe, ob Vorbau, Lenker und Steuersatz fest sind oder ob evtl. Dreck in den Steuersatz gekommen ist. Hatte bei meinem Steuersatz im neuen Rahmen die ersten zwei Tage auch leichte Geräusche, dann war alles weg.
Falls du das nicht selbst hinbekommst, dann bring es zu dem Shop wo du es her hast. Dreck sollte bei einem vermeindlich neuen Rad eigentlich nicht vorhanden sein, aber es wäre durchaus möglich, dass irgendetwas nicht korrekt zusammengeschraubt ist.


----------



## Jumper Nr.25 (22. April 2009)

ok danje schonmal ich brobier´s aus


----------



## Hertener (22. April 2009)

Bei mir hat's da am Sonntagabend auch knack gemacht. Und am Montag war ich beim GS-BS und habe 'nen neuen Steuersatz geholt. Der alte hatte nun gut 1 1/2 Jahre gehalten. Nach einem Tag dürfte sowas eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## Jumper Nr.25 (23. April 2009)

also icgh hab das problem entdekt und der war  das gelenkkoplager also derr forbau war net richtigfest


----------



## RISE (23. April 2009)

Oh Gott...


----------



## qam (23. April 2009)

Worauf sich das "Oh Gott" wohl bezieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (23. April 2009)

lasst mich raten....inhalt ?


----------



## specip2 (24. April 2009)

Jumper Nr.25 schrieb:


> ok danje schonmal ich brobier´s aus



Brobiers auch mal mit Rechtschreibung


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (25. April 2009)

Vogel V.
Immer wieder üben.
Groß & Klein.
Vv Vv Vv Vv Vv Vv Vv Vv...
Dann klappts auch mit den Nachbarn.


----------



## chrische (25. April 2009)

Boar hör auf Bmx zu fahren und geh in die Schule!


----------



## specip2 (27. April 2009)




----------

